# Performancelevel b mit Standard Halbleiterrelais



## Lukas143 (7 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine NEC Class 2 24VDC Versorgung mit der ich über ein Halbleiterrelais (Phoenix 2900398) einen bürstenlosen 24VDC Motor schalten will. Kann ich grundsätzlich mit diesem Relais überhaupt den Performancelevel b erreichen (Relais wird via eines sicheren SPS Ausgang angesteuert resp. abgeschaltet)?
Besten Dank und Grüsse


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2022)

Denke ich nicht.
Ein Halbleiterrelais für DC kann nicht mit ein Schutz mit zwangsführte Kontakte vergleichen.


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2022)

Vielleicht die DC Motor direkt von die F-Ausgang steuern ?
Keine erfahrung, nur als Idée.


----------



## stevenn (7 September 2022)

Lukas143 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eine NEC Class 2 24VDC Versorgung mit der ich über ein Halbleiterrelais (Phoenix 2900398) einen bürstenlosen 24VDC Motor schalten will. Kann ich grundsätzlich mit diesem Relais überhaupt den Performancelevel b erreichen (Relais wird via eines sicheren SPS Ausgang angesteuert resp. abgeschaltet)?
> Besten Dank und Grüsse


ich sage ja.


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich sage ja.


Welche MTTFd hat diese Relais ?
Z.B. ein Siemens Solid State Schutz wie 3RF34 hat ein MTTFd Wert, aber für die besagte Phoenix Relais finde ich keiner.


----------



## Elektriko (7 September 2022)

Ich sage auch ja, aber warum nicht, wie schon gesagt, direkt von der F-SPS Ausgang? (ohne das Halbleiterrelais)


----------



## MFreiberger (7 September 2022)

Also bei PL *b* reicht doch auch ein Satz in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass es eine Gefahr geben kann.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Also bei PL *b* reicht doch auch ein Satz in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass es eine Gefahr geben kann.


Na dann will ich hoffen, dass du deine Anlagen mind. nach PL e baust  😀
Bei PL b braucht es ein wenig mehr als einen Satz 😋


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2022)

Also, um welche kategorie redet Ihr ?
Für Kat. B und PL=b muss MTTFd mindestens 'medium' sein.
Für Kat. 1 und PL=b muss MTTFd mindestens 'high' sein.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (7 September 2022)

Ich glaube auch dass es möglich wäre. Du müsstest die Daten mal in Systema reinhacke und schauen ob du dein PL erreichst. Alles andere ist erstmal nur Spekulation. 
MTTF Werte könntest du direkt bei Phönix erfragen.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## s_kraut (7 September 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch dass es möglich wäre. Du müsstest die Daten mal in Systema reinhacke und schauen ob du dein PL erreichst. Alles andere ist erstmal nur Spekulation.
> MTTF Werte könntest du direkt bei Phönix erfragen.
> 
> Gruß Pascal


Würde ich auch empfehlen: im Zweifelsfall Hersteller fragen. 

Dann kann er im dümmsten Fall nicht behaupten du hättest das Produkt zweckentfremdet. 

Oder er schlägt dir eine passende Alternative vor.


----------



## stevenn (8 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Welche MTTFd hat diese Relais ?
> Z.B. ein Siemens Solid State Schutz wie 3RF34 hat ein MTTFd Wert, aber für die besagte Phoenix Relais finde ich keiner.


findest du auf der Homepage unter Downloads MTTF = 586,92 Jahre
bisschen suchen müsst ihr schon.
aber an den Fragesteller: So wie deine Frage gestellt ist, glaube ich nicht, dass du eine Sicherheitsfunktion bilden solltest.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Also bei PL *b* reicht doch auch ein Satz in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass es eine Gefahr geben kann.


Was für ein kolossaler Unfug 😲


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

Lukas143 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eine NEC Class 2 24VDC Versorgung mit der ich über ein Halbleiterrelais (Phoenix 2900398) einen bürstenlosen 24VDC Motor schalten will. Kann ich grundsätzlich mit diesem Relais überhaupt den Performancelevel b erreichen (Relais wird via eines sicheren SPS Ausgang angesteuert resp. abgeschaltet)?
> Besten Dank und Grüsse


Also meine Einschätzung ist, dass PLb durchaus möglich ist, da hier keine bewährten Bauteile gefordert sind (wie in Kat. 1). Allerdings muss auf die Eignung geachtet werden. Richtige Materialien, Richtige (Über)Dimensionierung. Richtige Verkabelung etc.
Bei Industrieprodukten wie das Relais was du angegeben hast, sind die Anforderungen meist gegeben. Schau in die Datenblätter des Herstellers. Hier wird man vermutlich kein PL finden aber zB. an welche Normen sich der Hersteller gehalten hat.


----------



## MFreiberger (22 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Was für ein kolossaler Unfug 😲


Sooo Kolossal ist der "Unfug" auch wieder nicht.

Aber ich muss doch ein bisschen korrigieren.

Die Frage ist, ob nach der Risikoanalyse weitere Maßnahmen zur Risikoreduzierung erforderlich sind. Wenn ja, dann ist die Frage, ob sie steuerungstechnisch umgesetzt werden müssen oder sollen. Dann aber nach dem erforderlichen PL.
Sollte man in der Risikoanalyse dahin kommen, dass ein PL b/c erforderlich wäre, aber keine weitere konstruktive Risikominderung mehr möglich ist, DANN Hinweis auf Restrisiko in der Betriebsanleitung.

Also, fall ein PLb erforderlich und konstruktiv umsetzbar ist, muss er auch umgesetzt werden.

VG

MFreiberger

@SPSAlex83: Danke für Deine Reaktion. Sie hat mich veranlasst, den Fall noch einmal genauer nachzuprüfen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (22 September 2022)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Perfekte Antwort. Toll dass du meinen Beitrag nicht direkt persönlich nimmst sondern sachlich ergänzt. So lernen alle davon. 

Viele Grüße Alex


----------

